# Sargent this weekend (2/18 or 2/19) am I insane?



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Some say the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again, expecting a different result.

I am 0 for 2 in the Sargent surf, have probably 10 hours of fishing time in and haven't lost a single bait yet.

Turns out I have an opportunity this weekend, so I'm thinking about giving it another try.

Looks to be a good incoming tide all morning. Moon phase wouldn't seem to be a showstopper. Wind direction seems favorable, surf won't be flat, hopefully not too rough. Seaweed reports haven't been bad. Not sure what else will jinx me.

I figure it's about 90 more days until I get go back to what I know - trout fishing in the Surfside surf. But I am willing to give this another try, since wife and kids are all out of town and I won't be burning up any valuable kitchen passes for this effort. 

Report to follow...


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll be down there this weekend. I plan on catching fish. Stop by my camp if you want.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

We'll be down there Sunday and maybe Monday.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll be down. You can come catch my fish. They mess up my beer drinking. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> I'll be down. You can come catch my fish. They mess up my beer drinking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Will do! I'll bring a bunch more beer to keep you fully occupied while I catch all of your fish. Can I get to your spot in 2WD mode? Maybe the rain will pack down the loose sand.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

You should be able to as long as the clay isn't to muddy. I can pull you out if you get stuck.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> I'll be down. You can come catch my fish. They mess up my beer drinking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I hate when that happens. It seems like every time you pop a top a fish takes off with the bait. Good luck to all.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Some say the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again, expecting a different result.
> 
> I am 0 for 2 in the Sargent surf, have probably 10 hours of fishing time in and haven't lost a single bait yet.
> 
> ...


My wife has been bugging me to go this weekend as well. I keep telling her I will take her to this new spot. lol. Haven't done it yet.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Forgot to mention we are thinking about going on Saturday.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I might be out there on Monday. Kids are out of school and, darn the luck, it's my turn to have to take a day off to entertain them.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Flat Fish said:


> I might be out there on Monday. Kids are out of school and, darn the luck, it's my turn to have to take a day off to entertain them.


i was thinking a Sunday or Monday trip... I too have the bad luck of watching the kiddo out of school lol. Weather looks better for Saturday or Sunday so far.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

OK, Saturday is the day for me, as I now have stuff to do on Sunday at noon.

Tides look good early in the morning, so it will be a dawn patrol. Will get bait tomorrow at my local bait shop/grocery store. Love that.

If anyone sees a white Tundra with black wheels stuck in the sand, feel free to offer me a pull!


----------



## mustbgr8full (Apr 16, 2015)

I'll be down too. It looks like it is going to be a bit warmer than the last time I was down there.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

It should be my first time to get to Sargent in toooo loooong.
If my grass doesn't need cutting, I'll show up with some cigars and good cheer.
My jeep needs a good runnin'


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I have to work until noon on Saturday so I'll be waiting until Sunday. If you see a dark gray Ram 4 dr with black toolbox stop by and give a holler.


----------



## Drifting Yak (Dec 10, 2016)

Dang - sure wish I could make it down there with you guys. Should be a very nice day (better than the seminar!). Let us know how ya do!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like it's gonna be a party. I'll have to bring plenty beer, because I went to 5 seafood markets and only found 7 crab. I guess I'll fish for a hour then drink beer and play horse shoes the rest of the weekend.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a party. I'll have to bring plenty beer, because I went to 5 seafood markets and only found 7 crab. I guess I'll fish for a hour then drink beer and play horse shoes the rest of the weekend.


Fiesta on Kirby across the street from NRG had a decent supply. I think I pulled 13 out, and there are probably 2 dozen left in there.

Also got a pound of jumbo shrimp.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Change of plans. It's been flooding in Sargent all day, so now I'm bringing shiners and chicken liver to catch crappie and catfish in the surf.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> Change of plans. It's been flooding in Sargent all day, so now I'm bringing shiners and chicken liver to catch crappie and catfish in the surf.


Sounds like I have my next built-in excuse all lined up and ready to go!

:clover:


----------



## mustbgr8full (Apr 16, 2015)

I just hope you guys can drink all this beer I am bringing.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

mustbgr8full said:


> I just hope you guys can drink all this beer I am bringing


Those words have probably never been posted on 2cool ever before!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Not sure my 2WD will make this.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

How did y'all do? I was suppose to be there.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm sure they are bowed up if they are anywhere near sharkchum


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

It was pretty slow actually. We managed to catch a couple of redfish and a couple of drum. I think there will be pictures soon. But beer was consumed and fun was had!

I did suffer the stupidest injury in the history of fishing. Had my rod go off and I was so excited I jumped up to check it and pulled a muscle in my leg! Still hobbling around and it hurts like heck.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

gigem87 said:


> It was pretty slow actually. We managed to catch a couple of redfish and a couple of drum. I think there will be pictures soon. But beer was consumed and fun was had!
> 
> I did suffer the stupidest injury in the history of fishing. Had my rod go off and I was so excited I jumped up to check it and pulled a muscle in my leg! Still hobbling around and it hurts like heck.


If you didn't spill your beer when you pulled the muscle,I'll give you a pass on being a stupid injury. Be a cold day in helll for me to look like Richard Simmons out on the beach doing stretches before processional beer drinking and fishing. Not making fun of you.Just glad ya'll had fun and hope you get your running gear back in good order. I bet it'll be sore for quite a while.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

It was kind of like this.






I did manage to commando crawl to my rod, but the fish didn't get hooked.

Got a black drum bite on a shrimp on my bait rod shortly thereafter. Had to get an assist from Sharkchum, as it would have taken me 10 minutes to get to that rod down the beach as gimped up as I was (still am).

Right after that drum bite, I got bit on my long rod again. 27.9" redfish. Victory is mine! It would have taken me forever to go get my cellphone to take a picture, but Ms. Sharkchum took one that I hope they post soon.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The thrill of victory for some, and the agony of defeat for others.
This was a perfect example of how missing one piece of the puzzle can lead to poor fishing.
The wind was the right speed and direction.
There was little to no current. 
The water looked great.
There was no trash or weed in the water.
Had plenty of fresh bait.
The barometric pressure was fine.
The beer was ice cold.
The company was great.
The only thing we we missing was tide movement. There was a slight rise in the tide in the morning, then it was a flat tide with no movement for the rest of the day.
The water was also way to warm, the world record hardhead I caught was proof of that. Anytime you are wearing shorts and wet wading in February, something's not right in the world.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

That was some fine company there.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Seems like you had a fun day at the beach...


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Interesting observations from this weekend. 2 weeks ago i fished grand isle, LA surf, and caught 10 bull reds and 10 bull drums on crab. maybe 1 hardhead. No other bait stealers. 
Man, yesterday I hit the surf and it was SUMMER all of the sudden. couldn't score any crab anywhere. Season is on hiatus. everybody had their traps stacked up. I caught some whiting on shrimp, cut em up and sent em out. 
Summer observations: 
1. Sargassum was around. Fresh. Not a lot, but still.
2. HH caught all day
3. caught a sting ray (that will be yakked out soon enough)
4. caught a Bull shark.
5. caught 1 bull red and no drum (even on shrimp)

amazing change in 2 weeks. I will probably switch to pure shark fishing or fishing for shark bait now... unless we get a cold snap (it's like 80 today)


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

So it's been two full weeks since this trip and me suffering my humiliating injury. Turns out I not only blew out my left calf, I also messed up my right Achilles. I ignored the advice of my wife and every sane person I know, and didn't go to a doctor.

Probably should have, but I think I'm gonna live! I can kind of walk now! Sort of...

The surf reports have been pretty silent. So I'm hoping to be fully healed in time for surf trout in 4-6 weeks...

Getting old SUCKS!


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

gigem87 said:


> Getting old SUCKS!


But it beats the heck out the alternative!

Hope you get mended as soon as possible. Seems to me that every year, recently, there has been something odd about the conditions (Sargasso weed one year, apocalyptic mosquitos another; rolling cold snaps into April, or like this year very mild winter. There's no telling what it will look like in 4-6 weeks.


----------

